# Thank you all.



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Hello all some of you my not know me because I've been away, down and out with neck surgery. 
I'm recovering well but can still only sit at the computer For a few minutes at a time. 
I just wanted to thank all ouf you again for the well wishes that I have received from you.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

it is great to see you on line may you make a speedy recovery


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Glad you are back!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Get well soon!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Duke, glad to see you back.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad your back Duke.

Al


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow Duke! Didn't know it was that bad. Hope you get back to 100% soon! I was really digging your slingshot modifications and designs, and i'm sure I wasn't alone


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Glad to see you back.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope you are fighting fit soon.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Coincidently, just today I wondered; "how the Duke was doing?"

Then, guess what absent minded thing came to my mind. I wondered if he was yet able to simply type out a post with a pencil in his teeth. Until I remembered why he can't sit at the computer.









Don't hold it against me Duke. But in a way, it has it's dumb humor.


----------

